# Picked up a 1973 Ariens 10,000 series 7hp 910008



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Acquired from the original owner as not running, but the engine had compression and had evidence of recent maintenance(new fuel line and main carb jet). I noticed that the throttle would not stay in the "fast" position(the cable was not adjusted correctly).

After replacing the spark plug with a newer one and cleaning out the carb(which had old gas), I got it to start and run. Everything works and even came with tires with tubes and tire chains already.

I have a new appreciation for the 1973-1974 models now since they have incorporated the safety feature of having to squeeze the engine clutch handle to get the snowblower to move.

This one doesn't have provisions for an electric starter on the block, although the flywheel cover has telltale signs of an electric starter's button having been mounted once(and the flywheel has teeth for electric starter).


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice catch!
looks like a keeper! 

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice score


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

nice score, i should pick an ariens up soon


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's always nice when a project turns out to be less of a project than you thought !!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that's great! Nice score. I would love to grab a 73 with those added features myself. Looks like a beauty.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

I played with it a little more today and i ended up replacing the governor spring with a spare one because the original one was stretched out and I also added the missing idle speed screw+spring. I just need to replace a grounding terminal because the old one was broken($6 shipped on ebay).

I changed the [black] oil and slapped on an Ariens plastic logo on the bucket. She's coming along!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, here's an update... After I got it running, I tried to sell it as-is but got no takers. Then I got to try it out finally this winter since there has been an abundance of snow...and the engine appeared to be on its last legs(so maybe it was a good thing that it didn't sell). It could not throw snow far at all!

I decided to swap out the engine with a H70 from a similar vintage. During the engine swap, I also added the following:

new spark plug
oil change
recent fuel line+in-line fuel filter
new idler pulley spring
NOS(New Old Stock) Tecumseh carb jet
new belt
new 3" engine pulley(the original was a 2.5")


















It now throws snow like it should! I have it listed on CL and hopefully I can pair it with a new owner.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck with the sale


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully you're in the area getting hit with snow. I don't think I've had mine out three times this winter and the prices around here show it. Even ones cheap and in good condition don't seem to move too quickly.
Not complaining at all, had those winters when I'm out what seems like every other day. Just strange to see the wood on the deck dry and no snow where I haven't shoveled. There are even places out in the yard I can see the (brown) grass!!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It sold to the first craigslist guy that showed up for full asking price and there were at least 8 other interested buyers.

It helps that we're supposed to be getting up to 2 ft of snow by Tuesday.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, I'm out of stock for snowblowers at the moment. Hey, did any of you Mass. friends see the CL ad for 3 Tecumseh engines w/ electric starters for $150? I'm thinking about them, as there seems to always be shells out there to put them on and revitalize a good old style body...


----------

